
The Second Life of One Photographer’s Ad Images - prismatic
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/08/t-magazine/art/gary-perweiler-ad-photos.html
======
joelkesler
Those photos were wonderful and well crafter. For a modern photographer who
adds a creative twist to still life advertising photography, I recommend
looking through Natasha V's work:
[http://www.natashav.com](http://www.natashav.com)

